# Bolt pattern for t Rex and brute



## jprzr

Might be a dumb ? To some but will a brute wheel fit a t rex. Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LM83

No. Brute is 4/110, Rex is same as can am 4/137


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Thanks man

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck

They do make adapters that are just like bolt on wheel spacers that will allow you to put the brute wheels on the rex if its something that you just absolutely want to do.


----------



## JLOWERY

Brute wheels will make a canned ham run faster lol. Had to do it.

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck

^I'm aware of this.....thats why I bought adapters to be able to put my M16's and 31s off the Brute and on to the Gade when I feel like tearin somethin up! :rockn:


----------



## jprzr

Ya I new u could by adapters but I didn't know if they'd fit with out cause they are both kawi machines so I thought they might just bolt up 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike

jprzr said:


> Ya I new u could by adapters but I didn't know if they'd fit with out cause they are both kawi machines so I thought they might just bolt up
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


Should have just text me or Paul bud.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## jprzr

I would have but wasn't thinking bout it at the time 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madbrute

A brute 650 sra or prarrie wheels will bolt on they have the 4/137 bolt pattern.


----------



## Polaris425

^ But remember the wheels are going to have different offsets F&R so they will not really be good for a REX that is all IRS and should have 4 equal offset rims.


----------



## brute w/hemi

And a teryx has bigger wheel studs than a can-am so can-am wheels will not fit a teryx even though they are the same bolt pattern.


----------



## JLOWERY

brute w/hemi said:


> And a teryx has bigger wheel studs than a can-am so can-am wheels will not fit a teryx even though they are the same bolt pattern.


There's only 2mm difference in the stud holes very little reaming and they'll work. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah you can drill them but I'd take time and do it right.


----------



## jprzr

K sounds good cause iam selling my tires and wheels to my buddy so I can get sum laws or terms 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------

